# Channel 615



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone notice this channel in the guide?


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

Channel 615 is for ESPN buzzer beater


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

HD! Take that comcast now who has the most live sports and the most live sports in HD?

now what package will this be in?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Espn starts this season on Saturday. Looks like directv is ready.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

The channel description states that this channel is available on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Perhaps it will be available tomorrow night?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

AMike said:


> The channel description states that this channel is available on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Perhaps it will be available tomorrow night?


I am pretty sure espn doesn't start it until this Saturday.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

JoeTheDragon said:


> HD! Take that comcast now who has the most live sports and the most live sports in HD?
> 
> now what package will this be in?


Good news. I see it in the guide, but where does it say HD?


----------



## JoeNY72 (Apr 22, 2007)

Has there been any word what package will be needed to get Buzzer Beater and Longhorn Network ?

I am also wondering like some people how ESPN 3 (Watch ESPN) will work. Will there be an app built into the DIRECTV receiver or will you have to use a computer, tablet, phone, etc. ?

Joe


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Good news. I see it in the guide, but where does it say HD?


The icon says HD if you tune to the station.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> The icon says HD if you tune to the station.


Thank you.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Good news. I see it in the guide, but where does it say HD?


It's annoying that they are not consistent with the labeling on HD channels in the guide. Add this one to the list...

HD channels that do not have HD in the "calls" in the guide:
Locals
281 VEL (Velocity)
408 UMas (Unimas west)
480-495 UEFA/EPL Soccer/Rugby channels)
531 MovMax (Movie Cinemax)
615 ESPNBB (Buzzer Beater, I assume it will also be Goal Line and Bases Loaded)

It is not an excuse that there is no SD version of the channel - The HD Extras all have HD and so do other random HD-only premiums.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ESPN is one of the few networks that set guidelines on what abbreviations can be used for their channels on set-tops, for BuzzerBeater these are the only options they list: ESBB, ESPBB or ESPNBB


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

KyL416 said:


> ESPN is one of the few networks that set guidelines on what abbreviations can be used for their channels on set-tops, for BuzzerBeater these are the only options they list: ESBB, ESPBB or ESPNBB


Why does Dish list it as "BBGL" in their guide? Do those guidelines not apply to every provider?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's one of the options they list if you want to combine the listing. For whatever reason DirecTV is only listing it as Buzzer Beater right now, probably because Goal Line's season is over and Bases Loaded doesn't start for another few months. It's also possible they might give them seperate numbers in the guide in the future like they do with Game Plan and Full Court which originate from the same 6 ESPN PPV channels.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

KyL416 said:


> That's one of the options they list if you want to combine the listing. For whatever reason DirecTV is only listing it as Buzzer Beater right now, probably because Goal Line's season is over and Bases Loaded doesn't start for another few months. It's also possible they might give them seperate numbers in the guide in the future like they do with Game Plan and Full Court which originate from the same 6 ESPN PPV channels.


They could treat it like the other channels in the 700s and change by the season. Personally, I would like to see 616 be ESPNGL and 617 and ESPNBL so it looks cool in our guide, but all 3 would need to be on there year round.

Although I don't like ESPN Classic in the middle of it, this gives us a nice group of college sports together (608-615) with one glaring omission that would fit nicely at 612.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> They could treat it like the other channels in the 700s and change by the season. Personally, I would like to see 616 be ESPNGL and 617 and ESPNBL so it looks cool in our guide, but all 3 would need to be on there year round.
> 
> Although I don't like ESPN Classic in the middle of it, this gives us a nice group of college sports together (608-615) with one glaring omission that would fit nicely at 612.


That is what I was thinking too. Here is how I imagine it.

611 SEC 
611-1 SECa
612 PAC12 
613 LHN (Longhorn Network)
614 ESPN3 (If it becomes a channel)
615 ESPNBB (Buzzer Beater)
616 ESPNBL (Bases Loaded)
617 ESPNGL (Goal Line)

ESPN Classic will soon be gone since it will become a VOD only service.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

LHN was going to be 677 last time it was in testing, in the grouping next to the other Texas area RSNs. That makes sense, too. At the rate we're going, there very well could be a full-time ACC Network, so 613 could be that, too.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe the ACC has been working with ESPN to set up an ACC Network, so it isn't so much a matter of "if", but "when".


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ejbvt said:


> LHN was going to be 677 last time it was in testing, in the grouping next to the other Texas area RSNs.


That was 2 months before the deal was finalized, the HD versions went back to HD Cinema channels a month later while the SD versions vanished a few weeks ago, so things could have changed package and placement wise since then. Hopefully they go back up in test mode soon.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

They could put LHN on 607 for a long list of college sports together. Of course, ESPNU would be away from the others... They could re-map it to 618 and put FS2 near FS1. Now we're getting all crazy.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they will take it off the guide when basketball is over and put up goal line in the fall.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ClimateHawk said:


> 612 PAC12


Where would the other regional PAC12 channels go, 612-1 thru 612-6?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Where would the other regional PAC12 channels go, 612-1 thru 612-6?


I doubt Directv is too worried about where to put Pac 12 since both sides seem pretty dug in and it doesn't look like it is going to be carried anytime soon.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Where would the other regional PAC12 channels go, 612-1 thru 612-6?


I don't know if they could make them subchannels. I wasn't even aware of those regional channels or if DirecTV was even in talks to carry them. I don't think they ever would carry them even if they did pick up Pac-12 Network.

That list was just for the national channel going there if they were to someday carry it.

Dish already carries Pac-12 but not those regional channels. I don't know if Dish has plans to carry those 6 regional channels or not.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Where would the other regional PAC12 channels go, 612-1 thru 612-6?


Yeah one could only assume that, if it's ever on Directv....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ClimateHawk said:


> Dish already carries Pac-12 but not those regional channels. I don't know if Dish has plans to carry those 6 regional channels or not.


DISH carries the games that are not on the main channel on one of four "Pac-12" alternate channels.
If I recall correctly, cable companies generally carries the national and one regional channel ... although I believe TWC agreed to carry all seven channels 24/7.

If Pac-12 comes to DirecTV I expect it to be a 24/7 main channel with several alts.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Back on topic, channel 615 now has "Upcoming: Buzzer Beater" for Saturday Noon to 11pm.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

ejbvt said:


> Back on topic, channel 615 now has "Upcoming: Buzzer Beater" for Saturday Noon to 11pm.


 And the guide shows it as being in HD.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

AMike said:


> And the guide shows it as being in HD.


And since there is only one channel 615 listed with "Show all channels" selected it appears it will be HD Only, much like MLB Network Strike Zone and a few others.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

Also noticed the ESPNHD logo that was there is now gone. That means that the correct "Buzzer Beater" logo might be added during the next software update or whenever the logos get updated.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

ESPN Buzzer Beater is in the Sports Pack, at least it says that in this DirecTV channel update. http://news.directv.com/2015/01/10/new-get-inside-college-hoops-with-espn-buzzer-beater-ch-615/

When you click on "Add it to your package now!" it takes you to the sports pack.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I just took a peek at the channel. It is indeed in HD. It looks good especially compared to what I had in the past with Comcast. Comcast only had this channel in SD.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

As I posted in the watchESPN thread, one thing I don't like about Buzzer Beater is that the unnecessary ticker is huge and too far up on the screen. You can see a small strip under it. And the graphics on the left are see-through, which is distracting. But this is a great channel overall.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny. I am seeing the little jitters every once in a while I had seen on Fios for this channel. So, it is at the source.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

tonyd79 said:


> Funny. I am seeing the little jitters every once in a while I had seen on Fios for this channel. So, it is at the source.


I have watched on and off for about an hour and a half and saw no flaws in the picture.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I have watched on and off for about an hour and a half and saw no flaws in the picture.


Just a little jitter every once in a while. Easy to miss.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Definitely saw glitches throughout the day. If they lasted for more than a millisecond the audio would glitch on my system. 
HDMI to stb. Optical to Pioneer AVR.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Still experiencing video glitches/break ups on this channel. You would think they would have this corrected by now.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe it's your receiver - I have seen no glitches or break ups...


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just saw a break up in the ND/Pitt ACC Network game on 615. The ticker and side scores didn't break up, but the game did.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Watch long enough you'll see them all day.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

They happen at the source (as demonstrated by the video but not the scoreboard glitching). I've seen them on fios for a couple years.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

What "source" are you referring to? 
I have studied this closely.
The breakups happen randomly. 
They happen during games shown from ESPN, ACC Network, Fox Sports, virtually all networks.
So the "source" must be ESPN who owns the channel. 
Why would the "world wide leader" or D* allow this to continue?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes. It is a problem espn has. They aren't "allowing" Directv to have a problem. They have it themselves.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ESPN is the source. It probably happens at whatever type of control center they use to create the channel. They might not see it themselves and have no idea.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd bet they know. It's been going on for years.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

People have pretty high standards these days if a momentary glitch every once in a while bothers them. That doesn't bode well for converting to live streaming, because the glitches are far worse and more numerous no matter how good your internet connection is.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> *People have pretty high standards these days if a momentary glitch every once in a while bothers them*. That doesn't bode well for converting to live streaming, because the glitches are far worse and more numerous no matter how good your internet connection is.


Are you serious?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> People have pretty high standards these days if a momentary glitch every once in a while bothers them. That doesn't bode well for converting to live streaming, because the glitches are far worse and more numerous no matter how good your internet connection is.


Who said anything about streaming?


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Are you serious?


Ironically, the providers in heaven don't offer Watch ESPN either. JC's not happy.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

It appears as though the issues have finally been ameliorated.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else not getting play by play audio?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ESPN Bases Loaded is now on the schedule for Saturday afternoon


----------

